# Cygwin Passwort > Permission denied



## Flame (8. März 2005)

Hallo wiedermal...

Hab nun mittlerweile Cygwin mit SSH zum laufen gebracht.
Doch nun das nächste Prob.

Wenn ich Gygwin öffne sehe ich die Shell:
Nutzer@Rechner~
$

Dort gebe ich dann: ssh cosola@localhost ein.

es kommt:

cosola@localhost`s passwort:

Ich gebe das vermeindliche PW ein......und ich komme nicht rein. *grml*
Meldung: Permission denied (publickey, password, keyboard-interactive)

Nun habe ich von der Unix Rechtevergabe nicht viel Ahnung. Ich werd noch blöde...

Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## generador (8. März 2005)

http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html
hier nochmal die Anleitung

Probier mal unter CYGWin passwd
hiermit kannst du dein Passwort neu setzen
vielleicht hast du garkein passwort drin


----------

